# järjestelmällistyttämätön



## akana

Okay, this is probably just a silly question, but I was curious. Epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydellänsäkäänköhän is touted by many sources as the record holder for the longest non-compound word. My question is:

Where does the first "t" come from in ...styttämättö...

I would think that it would be ...s*Y*yttämättö...

järjestelmällinen
järjestelmällisyys
järjestelmällisyyttämätön

The spelling seems quite consistent as ...s*t*yttämättö...

Kiitos.


----------



## Gavril

The -_t_- is part of the suffix that derives a verb from the adjective _järjestelmällinen:

järjestelmällinen_ "systematic" > _järjestelmällistää_ "to systematize" > _järjestelmällistyttää_ "to cause (someone/something) to systematize" > (etc.)

This is an example of the causative suffix -_utta_-/-_yttä_-, which seems to be common with multi-syllabic verb stems; another example is _monistuttaa_ "to have something copied/duplicated (by someone else)", from _monistaa_ "to duplicate, copy".

The more basic causative suffix is -_tta_-/-_ttä_-, and it seems to be more typically attached to stems of 1-2 syllables: _painaa_ > _paina*tta*a_, _kantaa_ > _kanna*tta*a_, _päästä_ > _pääs*tä*ä,_ etc.


----------



## akana

Aha, now I see it. Kiitos, Gavril!


----------



## fennofiili

akana said:


> Epäjärjestelmällistyttämättömyydellänsäkäänköhän is touted by many sources as the record holder for the longest non-compound word.



As an aside, it is a compound word. “Epä” is morphologically a present participle of the negation verb (ei) and is thus best regarded as a component of a compound word.


----------

